# Double jump



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am getting ready to make a double jump. Something like Double Jump by Affordable Agility

Is there a link to info on jump heights and widths for dog sizes?

We are under yet another winter storm advisory! Seems there is nothing else to do but cut up PVC and enjoy glue fumes in the basement!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sigh... You all are just the best agility dog owners EVER! I just jam 2 regular jumps together and adjust the bars for a double! (does that mean I'm lazy? Can't be that ...  )


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*From http://www.akc.org/pdfs/rulebooks/REAGIL.pdf

10. Double Bar Jump. *The Double Bar Jump consists of two parallel bars, 5 feet in length, positioned at the jump heights specified for the Bar Jump. It may be built as a special jump or assembled from two Bar Jumps. The distance between the centers of the bars is one-half the jump height (within a ½-inch tolerance), as follows:
*Division​*​​​*Distance Between Center 
to Center of Bars​*​​​4 Inches​​​​2-4 Inches​​​​8 Inches​​​​4 Inches​​​​12 Inches​​​6 Inches​​​16 Inches​​​8 Inches​​​20 Inches​​​10 Inches​​​24 Inches​​​12 Inches​​​26 Inches​​​12 or 13 Inches​​​


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Is there a way to take these threads with the homemade agility equipment and combine them in one thread and Sticky it??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AvaLaRue said:


> Is there a way to take these threads with the homemade agility equipment and combine them in one thread and Sticky it??


I moved the other one into the DIY agility sticky..... hope that helps.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

No, you aren't lazy! I am just a closet glue huffer looking for something to do!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Samba said:


> No, you aren't lazy! I am just a closet glue huffer looking for something to do!


 
Great! Now that we cleared that up and I'm not lazy after all :thumbup: 

If you do get it together, can you put your STUNNING shots together and post it up in the DIY section? Even better if you (gasp!) make a VIDEO! We don't have enough videos of the talented agility equipment makers in action!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Ummmm I just put 2 jumps together too! But would love to have that nice of a double!


----------

